# Bruno VSL-670 Electric Vehicle Wheelchair Lift



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

*US $400.00* (0 Bid)
End Date: Sunday Dec-16-2007 7:10:30 PST
Bid now | Add to watch list

More...


----------



## cristoferjems (Oct 22, 2010)

*Re:wheelchair lift*

Hey! I feel very happy to share this information with you that can arrange a wheelchair van according to your needs, so why don’t you go with They can get you in just one call.
----------------------------

 Android apps developer
Android apps developers
 Android apps developer


----------

